# Fissler Cookware



## chrisw1136 (Jun 22, 2007)

Hey all!  My last post was a while ago, and I was searching for a Fissler pressure cooker, when I lucked out and a friend brought one back for me from Europe.  Does anyone know where I might find Fissler in the US?  They've come out with a really interesting product called Intensa, and I have been needing some new saucepans.  Seems like they're great with steaming and have a lot of new features, help me!


----------

